# Need incubators that work help!



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

So Im planning on getting six anconda duck eggs i dont have a broody hen so i need the names of incubators that work from 35$ to 85$. If possible. 

We thought we had a broody hen but when we go to get the eggs they arent warm they feel cold even though the hen is always laying on the eggs in the morning. If i put eggs in with her will she sit on them since they are fertilized?....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You better get the incubator. Not sure on what.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had great success with the Brinsea Octagon 20 and the Rcom Suro...both higher than your budget but maybe you could get hold of one second hand? I bought my Rcom on ebay and paid half the retail price....it had only been used once.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

happyhogs said:


> I've had great success with the Brinsea Octagon 20 and the Rcom Suro...both higher than your budget but maybe you could get hold of one second hand? I bought my Rcom on ebay and paid half the retail price....it had only been used once.


I already looked at rcom. Ill take a look at brinsea octagon 20


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

So are there any crafty ways anyone has hatched duck eggs? Without broody hen or incubator? Just curious lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There should be utube videos on how to make your own incubator.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

We made a Styrofoam one for $25. It's our first time hatching eggs but it seems to be working well. We candled last night and saw some viens and a dark spot.


----------

